# Windham ARs?



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Have any of you guys shot a Windham AR? Do any of y'all own one? Looking for some first hand feedback. Thanks.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Buddy of mine has one and I've shot it. Shot well, the rifle itself was good. I didn't see anything wrong with it. They are made by former Bushmaster guys.
Everything looked in spec, finish was good.
No hiccups during firing


----------



## Swampman (Feb 10, 2012)

They are supposed to be real good. Windham is the old Bushmaster company. I bought a Colt M4 at Walmart.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

What about the DPMS? How does it compare to the colt and windham?


----------



## Swampman (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't think I'd buy a DPMS.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a DPMS either. I've owned several of them and they ran every bit as good as a Colt, Daniel Defense, Sig or anything else I've owned.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

My dad has a DPMS. It shoots well. Finish is good. Does what he needs it to.


----------

